# Aide AppleScript



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2005)

Bonjour 

Voilà mon problème : J'aimerais créer un AppleScript qui me lance le Terminal et m'exécute ça : /Users/benjamin/Public/fah5 -forceasm

Ca doit pas être bien compliqué mais je planche là-dessus depuis 8h du mat' et mis à part des tuto pour faire des AS compliqués je trouve pas  :mouais: :rateau:

Thanks


----------



## Didier Guillion (11 Juin 2005)

Bajazet a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour
> 
> Voilà mon problème : J'aimerais créer un AppleScript qui me lance le Terminal et m'exécute ça : /Users/benjamin/Public/fah5 -forceasm
> 
> ...




Tu passe par "do shell script cmd" ou cmd est ta commande ?

Cordialement


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2005)

Je suppose que ce n'est pas suffisant de lui dire simplement do shell script ("/Users/benjamin/Public/fah5 -forceasm") vu que là il se bloque   

Je n'y connais vraiment rien si tu pouvais me dire plus en détail ce qu'il faut faire ça m'aiderait 

Thanks

EDIT : J'ai essayé de mettre ça : tell application "Terminal" to do shell script ("/Users/benjamin/Public/fah5 -forceasm")

Mais là le terminal se bloque


----------



## Didier Guillion (12 Juin 2005)

Bajazet a dit:
			
		

> Je suppose que ce n'est pas suffisant de lui dire simplement do shell script ("/Users/benjamin/Public/fah5 -forceasm") vu que là il se bloque
> 
> Je n'y connais vraiment rien si tu pouvais me dire plus en détail ce qu'il faut faire ça m'aiderait
> 
> ...




Et quand tu lance la commande directement depuis le terminal, qu'est ce qui se passe ?

(Tu n'as pas besoin de faire "tell application "Terminal", do shell script cmd suffit)

Cordialement


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2005)

Didier Guillion a dit:
			
		

> (Tu n'as pas besoin de faire "tell application "Terminal", do shell script cmd suffit)



Entendu

Quand je tape ça dans le terminal : /Users/benjamin/Public/fah5 -forceasm ça fonctionne parfaitement 
 :hein:

EDIT : Il faudrait aussi que je puisse avoir une fenêtre du terminal qui s'affiche :rose:

EDIT 2 : En réalité le script lance bien l'application mais AppleScript se bloque quand même  

PS: Tu connais Folding@Home ?


----------



## Didier Guillion (12 Juin 2005)

Bajazet a dit:
			
		

> Entendu
> 
> Quand je tape ça dans le terminal : /Users/benjamin/Public/fah5 -forceasm ça fonctionne parfaitement
> :hein:
> ...




Alors essaie :

set cmd to "/Users/benjamin/Public/fah5 -forceasm"
set result to do shell script cmd
log result


Cordialement


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2005)

AppleScript se bloque toujours 

Je vais peut-être me tourner vers des scripts shell tout simples, mais merci de ton aide


----------



## Didier Guillion (12 Juin 2005)

Bajazet a dit:
			
		

> AppleScript se bloque toujours
> 
> Je vais peut-être me tourner vers des scripts shell tout simples, mais merci de ton aide




As tu essayé avec une autre commande ? genre "ls -l".

Le probleme vient peut etre de ta commande "fah5" que je ne connait pas...

Cordialement


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2005)

FAH5 est un logiciel (la version Shell de Folding@Home)


----------



## Didier Guillion (12 Juin 2005)

Bajazet a dit:
			
		

> FAH5 est un logiciel (la version Shell de Folding@Home)


`

As tu essayé avec une autre commande ? genre "ls -l".

Cordialement


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2005)

Tu veux que je fasse ça :

set cmd to "ls -l"
set result to do shell script cmd
log result

Si c'est bien ça, il ne se passe rien (log result est censé faire quoi ?)

Mais euh c'est aussi compliqué que ça de lui faire ouvrir une fenêtre du Terminal et faire comme si j'avais tapé ça : /Users/benjamin/Public/fah5 -forceasm


----------



## Didier Guillion (12 Juin 2005)

Bajazet a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux que je fasse ça :
> 
> set cmd to "ls -l"
> set result to do shell script cmd
> ...




Je ne sais pas si c'est compliqué, je ne connais pas. Par contre, j'utilise "do shell script" tres souvent dans mes codes, donc j'essaie de t'aider sur ce que je te connait.

Tu ne vois rien apparaitre ?

Tu utilise AppleScript Studio ? si oui va voir la console.
Tu utilise l'éditeur de script ? si oui active "Hist. des evenements" en bas de la fenetre.

Cordialement


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2005)

Didier Guillion a dit:
			
		

> Je ne sais pas si c'est compliqué, je ne connais pas. Par contre, j'utilise "do shell script" tres souvent dans mes codes, donc j'essaie de t'aider sur ce que je te connait.






			
				Didier Guillion a dit:
			
		

> Tu ne vois rien apparaitre ?


Non, rien



			
				Didier Guillion a dit:
			
		

> Tu utilise AppleScript Studio ? si oui va voir la console.
> Tu utilise l'éditeur de script ? si oui active "Hist. des evenements" en bas de la fenetre.



J'utilise l'Editeur de Script mais il n'affiche rien dans l'Historique 

Je suis d'avis de laisser tomber (du moins pour aujourd'hui) je vais voir si je peux me satisfaire d'autre chose de plus simple.


----------



## Didier Guillion (12 Juin 2005)

Bajazet a dit:
			
		

> Non, rien
> 
> 
> 
> ...



'tain ! Etrange ! Quelle est ta version de Mac OS X ?

Cordialement


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2005)

10.3.9

Qu'est-ce qui se passe chez toi si tu fais un script qui comporte juste ça :

set cmd to "ls -l"
set result to do shell script cmd
log result

?


----------



## Didier Guillion (12 Juin 2005)

Bajazet a dit:
			
		

> 10.3.9
> 
> Qu'est-ce qui se passe chez toi si tu fais un script qui comporte juste ça :
> 
> ...



J'obtient la liste des fichiers dans le dossier courant. Je suis sur Mac OS X 10.4, mais ca marchait, il me semble de maniere identique sur 10.3.

Je te conseille de refaire un essai, car c'est vraiment strange...

Cordialement


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2005)

Ah ! J'ai du changement, bizarrement en passant par le raccourcis clavier ça marche, j'ai la liste des dossiers qui s'affiche dans l'Historique, par contre il se bloque toujours pour lancer F@H


----------



## Didier Guillion (13 Juin 2005)

Bajazet a dit:
			
		

> Ah ! J'ai du changement, bizarrement en passant par le raccourcis clavier ça marche, j'ai la liste des dossiers qui s'affiche dans l'Historique, par contre il se bloque toujours pour lancer F@H




Quel raccourci clavier ?

Cordialement


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2005)

Pomme + R


----------



## Didier Guillion (13 Juin 2005)

Bajazet a dit:
			
		

> Pomme + R




Ta commande f9h ne demande pas un mot de passe ou quelque chose comme ca ?

Cordialement


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2005)

Pfiou, pas facile pour un débutant ce Terminal :rose:

Je viens de comprendre que, une fois que je suis dans le répertoir où se situe le fah5, il faut en fait que je tape ça pour qu'il s'execute : ./fah5 -forceasm

A partir de là, est-ce que tu saurais comment faire en AS pour qu'il ouvre une fenêtre du terminal, se positione dans /Users/benjamin/Public et exécute ./fah5 -forceasm ?

Je vais faire quelques essais avec ce que tu m'as montré hier 

EDIT : non non pas besoin de mot de passe 

Au fait, c'est censé faire quoi "Compiler" ?


----------



## Didier Guillion (13 Juin 2005)

Bajazet a dit:
			
		

> Pfiou, pas facile pour un débutant ce Terminal :rose:
> 
> Je viens de comprendre que, une fois que je suis dans le répertoir où se situe le fah5, il faut en fait que je tape ça pour qu'il s'execute : ./fah5 -forceasm
> 
> ...




Cela transforme le source en code qui sera interprété.

Cordialement


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2005)

Oui mais encore, il est censé se passer quoi, un fichier est créé ?


----------



## Didier Guillion (14 Juin 2005)

Bajazet a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais encore, il est censé se passer quoi, un fichier est créé ?




Oui, mais cela ne change rien a ton probleme.

Cordialement


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2005)

Bah en tous cas je m'en doute que ça change rien mais il ne se passe strictement rien quand j'essai de compiler... Je commence à me demander si cet Editeur de Script fonctionne correctement :mouais:

Enfin bref, j'ai réussi à me faire un script shell en attendant de potasser un bon bouquin sur l'AS et essayer de comprendre pourquoi ça merde comme ça... 

Je te tiens au courant et merci quand même


----------

